# confession time



## maplegum (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to ask a question which often consumes our horsey minds; I am going to ask you to "reveal" something that you would normally never share with anyone due to a fear of being judged.






What secret or secrets are you hiding that you would be ashamed of if someone caught you doing it or someone knew about. C'mon, it will feel good to get it off your chest!





This was a topic on another forum and thought it was a lot of fun....

I'll go first. * gulp*

~My horses looks really fat from certain angles.

~I have gone to bed without showering after a long day with the minis and made my pillow smell like horse

~I have lost my confidence with riding BIG horses, that's why I have minis

~If it is a horse feed, I have tried it

~I wear the oldest, cruddiest clothes while playing around outside with the horses. Sometimes i don't wash them all week.

~I'm afraid my horses make faces behind my back.

~I like the smell of horse poo.

~I am the self proclaimed barn "poop-ologist". When we have wormed the horses I will track their individual droppings to see who is pooping out what parasites....I break the manure up a bit to see what is being pooped out

~I love grooming the horses even when Bailey has clearly had enough and begins to swish his tail and get mad. I ignore his attitude and keep on going cause I'm enjoying it

~I talk baby talk to the horses

~ I hide and secretly watch the horse graze and play to see if they act differently if no one is watching

There - I said it.

I'm leaving now!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 5, 2008)

1. You should (i mean shouldnt) see me go out to the barn in the morning, i look like a walking zombie with my hair all frizzy, shorts (even in the winter), boots up to my knee, make up smudged on my face and a bulky carrhart jacket, until i take a shower which is normally after i feed the horses and check the email. I am not a pretty sight that early in the morning lol.

I think i will stop right there ....


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well I assume this is all horsey-related of course. Hmmm. Not very fearful of being judged -not a lot of shame here lol-. Let's see:

1. For some wierd reason nothing about a horse is gross to me. I could practically eat horse poo -no I haven't and won't- and it wouldn't gross me out. Example: The other day Teddy, my colt, had "crud" just in front of his sheath, on his belly. I picked it off with my bare hands and it was basically smegma. Didn't much care. Of course I washed my hands when I got in the house.

2. When I was 12 or 13 I used to cut class and spend the day at the barn -it was about a 1/2 hour walk from school-. I had 90 skips my first semester of high school. I would just groom the horses and avoid the grooms and instructors.

3. I used lemon-scented saddle soap as deodorant one day when I was less than fresh on a hot summer day.

Is that enough? LOL!


----------



## ruffian (Feb 5, 2008)

When I was - - - younger - I used to spend a week every summer at my cousin's house - who had, gulp, HORSES! The horses got a bath every day. Usually by Thursday or Friday, my cousin would literally drag me in the house and MAKE me take a bath.

I like my horses more than most people.

I think my horses are smarter than most people.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 5, 2008)

ruffian said:


> I like my horses more than most people.
> 
> I think my horses are smarter than most people.




















OMG to funny.


----------



## Keri (Feb 5, 2008)

-You can, at all times, find horse treats in my pockets! My horses sniff total strangers pants looking for treats. Must think I train them like dogs!





-I share the same hair equipment as my show horses. They have my high priced conditioner, hair brushes, and gel.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh gosh, I have to admit I spend more money on my horse grooming products than grooming products for myself....and boy do they ever look better than I do! LOL


----------



## joylee123 (Feb 5, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]You know you have "horsey" problems when you can relate to everything said posted above



OH! [/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## Katiean (Feb 5, 2008)

When I was a kid (in high school) I cleaned stalls for class credit and would go to my next class with out changing clothes or shoes. I also keep all people away in the morning the way I go out to feed (night gown, boots and a polar fleece jacket).

Not going any further.


----------



## nootka (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm.

Kim (Crabby Chicken) saw me do this, once upon a time at a show.

My son's filly had a wet tail. So what did I do, sniff it...filly...tail...umm yeah, it smelled like pee, even though she'd just had a bath. UGH. Duh. OH!

A few years ago, I hung up my barn coat on the hook inside the basement door for the final time of the wet/cold season. About six months later, I got it out to start out the subsequent wet/cold season.

I put my right hand in the pocket, where I always keep a bit of grain for catching stubborn horses in the field. Still some in there! Bonus!

I pulled some out and found that it was empty oat hulls and...rat turds!

Ewwwww....a handfull of rat turds.

Dat's my confession. For now.

Liz


----------



## bevann (Feb 5, 2008)

Before my knees got bad I used to lay down in the pasture and wait for the foals to come over and sniff me.

I am allergic to a vacuum cleaner in the house but not in the barn or tack room.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 5, 2008)

bevann said:


> Before my knees got bad I used to lay down in the pasture and wait for the foals to come over and sniff me.
> 
> I am allergic to a vacuum cleaner in the house but not in the barn or tack room.






That is very cute about the vaccum!

Okay so here is mine - I would rather clean a deeply encrusted, muddy horse than do my dishes!


----------



## mgranch (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, here goes!! On days I don't have to work I go to the barn in my pajamas never do shower or get dressed all day because just want to play with my horses and not waste time on silly stuff like showering!! Also, will pick or wipe with my bare hands any body fluid or body hanging on thing with out a second thought. Have been known to inspect in great detail any body part of my horses including smelling, touching etc. And for the grand finale I wash all horse items in my kitchen sink. Don't have a utilty sink or water at the barn and anything that comes off of or out of my horses is just natural family stuff to me so you might find at any given time a pan that has been sitting in my horse pens soaking in my kitchen sink. Really grosses out the non-horsey in-laws so they won't come to dinner anymore. Just an added bonus in my book!!


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, here's the only one I will admit to. At a horse show I got tired of trying to pick up the poop with my cherry picker because the shavings were so thick so I got down on my hands and knees and picked up the poop with my hands. "nough said.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 6, 2008)

You know it's bad when you can read along going...what's so strange about that.... OH!

Here's mine...up in the middle of the night throw on my barn jacket over my pajamas, foal out the mare, do all the necessary stuff, make sure foal is eating, pooping, etc....and then it's back to bed, iodine stains and all. Yeah, I washed my hands first....


----------



## minih (Feb 6, 2008)

Secrets? All you have to do is come by the house grooming weekend before a big show and see me with an aching back, sweaty, old holey clothes, hair stuck all over me AND in my clothes



, big hair band to keep my hair out of my face while bending over shaving, to know there are no secrets. Friends, neighbors, all seem to decide THEN is when they need to come visit.



Sign me: horse grungy and don't care


----------



## wildoak (Feb 6, 2008)

Pretty much all of the above and -

I generally have alfalfa in my hair, always in all of my pockets......would hate to be pulled over and have to explain the green weedy stuff in my pockets, the extra syringe in the console





Used to take lunch when I was working and dressing up, go to the barn, clean stalls in a dress & heels, and go back to work. I'm sure I was fragrant.

Now, who dresses up LOL. Good shoes become barn shoes inside of a week or so. Good clothes worn to the barn have horse hair embedded from that one bridle path I just had to clip. (and alfalfa in the pockets along with the treats). I think it's hopeless.





Jan


----------



## REO (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm guilty of stuff too.





I really *do* sniff noonies!

I use MY towels as foaling towels.

I use MY hair brush for the horses.

I have been known to fly out to the barn and foal out a mare in only sweat pants and a bra.

I have conversations with my horses, sit with them, love them and smooch their noses. I'm glad no one can see me slobbering all over my own horses!

I go around for days after deworming, poking poop with a stick. I'll even pick it up in my hands for a closer look.

If my stallion is not "ready" to breed, I'll get mare pee on my hand, take it to the stallion to sniff as to get him ready before I take him to the mare. This is for boys that take too long or try to jump up before he's ready and mares that might kick. Talk about curb service! LOL




<---at me!

.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2008)

Some interesting stuff guys



I can admit to "liking" the smell of horse manure, unless it's fresh...then I can do without. And...you guys wont believe this...I actually like cleaning stalls. Yea those are the only 2 I can think of for now, but I'm glad I got that off my chest LOL


----------



## royalview (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a one peice carheart barn suit that I wear over my cloths in the winter and sometimes I go to the local grocery store in it and my barn boots Its really scary!! and I threaten my kids that if I am ever called to the school for bad behavior I will show up in the barn suit with boots and come right to theri class!!!! So far its worked!!


----------



## River1018 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm always smelling my hay......I smell and look at it before I buy it...and when I break it open in the barn before feeding it.....


----------



## ontherisefarm (Feb 6, 2008)

I can totally relate to everything said on here... I would rather shop for tack than stuff for myself or family.Would much rather clean the barn than my house. I much prefer the company of my horses to people. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I have been caught outside in my red longhandle underwear, coat & boots by the guys from the electric company.[/SIZE]

I once thought I had lost my engagement ring inside a mare, until I remembered I had slipped it into my pocket while running to the barn.

I have put black hoof polish on my boots at the last second, because my horses looked awesome, but my boots never did get cleaned. It looked great for those classes, but not so much the next day! OH!

After giving a very constipated colt an enema, I squatted down behind him and lifted his tail, only to be blasted straight in the face by the result. While I was furiously spitting and wiping my face on my shirt, a visitor pulled up to the gate!

More poo-MORE THAN A FEW TIMES I have been pressure washing the trailer, only to spray into a corner and be blasted by poo water. Apparently, I just don't learn





I pulled into Nationals one year with 18 horses with me...alone. When everyone said, "where's your help?", I said "What help?" My help was coming the next day, but we needed to be there then, so that's when I went! Some friends pitched in to get everyone unloaded, then the fun started...ah well, I was younger then and needed less sleep~LOL


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I can sooo relate with the cleaning the trailer and having it splatter in your face!LOL OH! I also do chores in my nightie and have been known to "hide" in the barn if someone pulls up and I am in my jammies and hair standing on end!LOL



Last year I foaled out a mare in a T-shirt and hair up in a towel, since I just got out of the shower...and I had checked her right before I hopped in, so that tells you how fast they can go!



I poke manure with a stick as well especially after worming to check for parasites.....My husband never understands how I can wipe eye goobers or noses, or whatever without a second thought off of my horse, but if he has something hanging out of his nose I gross out and tell him he needs to take care of it!haha Everything you guys have said hits home here!!! I love all my animals and I have cleaned up some really gross things over the years and never thought twice about it....kinda like taking care of your kids!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 6, 2008)

All the above. and to add to the list

My husband has already ventured out to the barn to see what the vet and I were up to. the only problem is, he was in a leather coat, hiking boots, and his boxers. It was a Christmas morning. All my vet said (female vet) was "I don't give any discounts for peep shows."

The other, which I have done more than once, is drive somewhere, and while on the road, reached into my pocket only to say, "I hope I don't go through a check point or get pulled over!" You never realize how inappropriate it is to have a pocket full of used seringes until you head out somewhere. I really need to start putting a small bucket with a snap on lid at the barn door for needle/seringe disposal!

I had to come back because I forgot one. No offense to all of you from West Virginia, but I had someone from West Virginia call me a Redneck for hauling a mini in a van. For all of you not from the East, West Virginia gets a large amount of ribbing about their Red Neck Ways.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 6, 2008)

been caught outside in day old make up, muck boots, beat up barn coat with baby doll PJs under the barn coat.

Have tried to learn to sniff noonies but my sniffer doesn't work as good as REO's My husband caught me and asked me "what the H-LL are you doing???" I told him that REO could tell a mare in heat and I wanted to see if I could. He was actually relieved to hear THAT.

Cleared out an entire chinese restaurant after sitting down to eat ,after mucking out an entire barn( I was with horse friends and none of my friends noticed or cared.)

Been known to wear the same barn clothes from the hamper for a week... put the same ones on every morning to clean the barn and barn yards,until wash day.

Have forgotten to change my smelly barn boots, when going out with friends, (I just had to check a mare one last time,I was dressed nice and slipped on my barn boots) No one really notices until the car heater comes on nice and warm and then your boots really have that fragrance.

I pick through manure too looking for anything not normal.

After mucking stalls, I go through and pick out the tiny stuff with my hands.

I too have been squirted in my face with fleets enema result.

Looks like we are all out of the same mold!


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, here I go, but I'm sure that you all can relate!

~At least ninety percent of my "wardrobe" has pictures of horses on it; the "nice" shirts have the horses embroidered on instead of printed.

~Most of my decorating in my house is horse-related.

~I talk to my horses and think that they understand me.

I saw this saying in a magazine and it is SO true: "Dogs have owners; Horses have STAFF"


----------



## gvpalominominis (Feb 6, 2008)

I am totally cracking up reading these! I can also relate to many....LOL

I'm sure this has happened to a lot of breeders.... when handling the stallion during a breeding ... you know at the 'back' end of the mare..... and got 'sprayed' by mare pee ... on my face... in my hair... pretty much every where.... then after washed my face and hands off... changed clothes later, but left my hair until the next day... it wasn't my day to shower....LOL

I have captured mare urine from a mare in heat on a piece of gauze and shoved it into a TicTac container to use to get my young stallion's ears in the ring... flipping the little lid open and close... so they just get a wiff.... I think the more mature stallion next to us may have gotten a wiff also and it could have been the reason he was acting up... oops sorry 'bout that. It was pretty rank smelling .... he he

I talk to my horses in the barn all the time... about all kinds of stuff... (they are really good listeners) and my most favorite soothing spot on a horse to stroke is the soft sides of their muzzle.

.... okay you other guys... give 'um up.... I know Annette H. has a good one! LOL

Joanne


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 6, 2008)

~ I talk to my minis. I tell them my hopes, plans and desires, and I feel they listen.





~ I hate cleaning stalls. I feel bad and I always do them, but it is the one horse job I am not carzy about.

~ My friends have to like my horses. In the past I have dragged friends and boyfriends to shows. I try to involve them too.

~ I have peed in a stall when I really had to go.

OH!



Laura said:


> [SIZE=12pt]I have been caught outside in my red longhandle underwear, coat & boots by the guys from the electric company.[/SIZE]
> 
> I once thought I had lost my engagement ring inside a mare, until I remembered I had slipped it into my pocket while running to the barn.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha! Very funny Post!! That constipated colt and ringone both made me laugh so hard, you are a trooper!



gvpalominominis said:


> I am totally cracking up reading these! I can also relate to many....LOL
> 
> I'm sure this has happened to a lot of breeders.... when handling the stallion during a breeding ... you know at the 'back' end of the mare..... and got 'sprayed' by mare pee ... on my face... in my hair... pretty much every where.... then after washed my face and hands off... changed clothes later, but left my hair until the next day... it wasn't my day to shower....LOL
> 
> ...






Good Idea!



And a little gross, but still normal OH!


----------



## Candice (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a great post!!

I talk to my horses too and I do believe they understand at least 90% of what I say to them.

I bake birthday cakes for my horses. & I sing Happy birthday to them.

The natural smell of "horse" is my very favorite smell.

I do like to clean stalls. I'd rather do that all day long than clean the house. Touching their poo doesn't bother me at all. I analyze everything that goes into them so closely, might as well examine what comes out.

I have shared a chocolate parfait with my stallion. He is very good at eating from a spoon.

I can 100% relate to every single thing posted previously however I have never had the need to collect "heat scent".


----------



## skanzler (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok I'll jump in here....

I have always loved the sound of a good leather saddle and used to have on in the house. Would just walk over and sit in it to make is squeak.

Love the smell of horses. I will just stick my nose in thier hair and breath deep.

I can hand pick stalls and go make a sandwich for lunc and not even think about washing. But am a nurse and wash my hands between each patient. People are soooo dirty.....lol

Will wear the same barn clothes all week and not think twice about it...

While shaving the horses will clean the stallions sheath without gloves. Then spend the next 5 - 10 minutes cleaning all that goo out from under my fingernails. It's amazing how long that smell will last even when you do wash your hands several time.

Will taste my horses grain and treats before I feed it to them.

Have gone shopping after clipping several horses with the dirty boob marks.

Have gotten changed in a horse stall at a show with no curtains.

Have peed in a stall when I haven't had time to run to the house. Have made my husband pull over to the side of the road to use the horse trailer when the next rest stop is 40 miles away and I drank to many Big Gulps.....

Will pull the tail hair out of my horses bung hole, not sure how they get it up there to begin with.....

Ok that is enough.....

Where are you Annette, I know you have a story to tell....

Rember that weekend at Moses Lake and the shower????????


----------



## Keri (Feb 6, 2008)

Haha! Forgot about peeing in a stall! I guess it just comes so natural that I don't think of it as odd! Hahaha! Those are some pretty funny ones! Been there, done that on almost all of them!


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Feb 6, 2008)

This has me laughing so hard my dogs think something is wrong with me....

I think we are all like!


----------



## maplegum (Feb 6, 2008)

C'mon, there has to be more!





This is so entertaining!


----------



## REO (Feb 6, 2008)

In the Winter I wear slippers, but the rest of the time I'm barefoot. And whatever I step in, stays there.

I also gently pull tails out of puckers.

I have been tempted (ok once I did!) to point the butt of a foal at my hubby and lift the tail right after an enema and use it like a water canon.

I have a show cart in the bed room. But hey, it used to be in the dining room!

I have also been doused many times with gallons of birth waters. WHOOSH!! One time right in the face as I was going to peek in there.

Ok, ok. My mares don't care if I sniff noonies. But Lady is extra gentle. I was trying to sniff her one time and as I got my nose down to "it", I lost my balance and my nose did a one point landing IN her noonie! She turned to look at me and said "New techique mom?". I looked around and no one saw what happened and I went to try to sniff again and fell in again even harder!

I got quite a snoot full!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooooh. Just remembered another nasty one lol. Teddy was getting ready to breed a maiden mare. He was "out" and I washed him off etc. Well...he hopped up and I tried to guide his penis in the right direction. He was very excited and kind of rubbing up against her side as I'm trying to back him up and get him in, so to speak. He ended up, um, well, "releasing" all over my hand. Ewwwww.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 6, 2008)

I much prefer the company of horses over people.





I've tasted every grain, mineral block and treat that my horses have eaten.





There is always a piece of horse poop somewhere in the house! OH! If one of us doesn't bring it in on our shoe, one of the dogs will bring it in as a snack!





I take better care of my horses, dogs and barn cats than I do myself.





I feed, vaccinate and name all of our barn cats.





I love the smell of a horse.

I hate my job and would quit in a second if I could figure out a way to spend my days with the horses and still pay for a home to live in. (There's actually nothing wrong with my job...I'd hate any job that took me away from the farm every day.)





My horses totally know they are really the ones in charge!

I have miniatures because I'm afraid of my riding horse.





I let the foals get away with murder and tell them how cute it is! Then I send them away to a trainer who has to undo all of the bad habits I started!



I LOVE that part! I get to be "good" momma!!


----------



## skanzler (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, got to thinking of one more thing.

Our neighbors and those that drive by our ranch during breeding season have taken a double take when we were breeding our 31 inch stallion to our taller mares. My husband was holding the mare and I was back with my stallion. I had him sitting on my thighs and he and I were doing the mating dance together. My husband got to laughing so hard he could barely contain himself. My stallion was enjoying the ride and by gosh we got the job done. We both needed a cigarette.......


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL! Oh man! this is a funny post.

I guess my thing is: I'll sleep and/or pee anywhere (but not at the same time).





I can sleep in a chair at a show, a cot in a stall, a cot in the back of a trailer, etc. If I need to sleep, I'll just sleep.

Same thing for peeing! It's not unheard of me to slip into a stall right before my class to take care of business and be out and in the ring before anyone notices!



On the road, I'll make the horses move over so I can go if I can't wait for the next fuel up!


----------



## alongman (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a great thread.....

- I had my first boyfriend tell me to decide between he and the horses (he _*felt*_ I was spending too much time with them). Needless to say, that was the EASIEST decision I've ever made.

- I can braid a mean french braid and my female co-workers often ask me to "do" their hair before work.

- I clean horse hooves, sheaths, poopy butts and horse teeth without thinking twice. I ALWAYS put on gloves when I touch a patient because I don't want to touch anything gross!

- I believe that the five second rule sometimes applies when in the barn yet I'm VERY VERY picky about where I'll pay to go out to eat.

- My dry cleaner returns the "findings" in my show clothes pockets - includes hair binders, a small bag of oats/treats, one chin chain and some other miscellaneous toys to get ears. The same dry cleaner has NEVER asked what in the world I am doing in my suits and tuxedos.


----------



## mini1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG!!! This is the funniest thing I have read in a long time. The kids keep asking what is wrong with me sitting here by myself laughing hysterically. I think so funny because so true!! I see myself in so many of these posts.

Mine:

~I will run outside completely naked to get something from a vehicle or check animals.

~I go barefoot to the barn and through everything "left behind"

~I have gone to the grocery store in flannel pants, knee high mud boots and an old carhart coat (nothing on underneath)

~As we were leaving to go to my grandfathers visitation, a heifer was out so threw on mud boots over my hose and under my skirt and chased her back in (totally appropriate, he was a cattleman for 80 years)

~I will pee in a barn/trailer or show stall without a second thought but am paranoid about someone opening a porta potty door while I'm in there.

~I have changed clothes in the back of the trailer, back seat of the vehicle and in an open stall

~I have picked up afterbirth with my bare hands

~To keep tails and white clean on a show horse, will catch road apples in my bare hands, have also done this for show cattle but it is a little harder to catch

~As I type, my hands are yellow and smell like iodine (lambing now)

and maybe better be the last one

~When it comes to animals, I can stick my bare hands into any opening and/or pick up ANYTHING that comes out of one of them but won't sit at a restaraunt table that hasn't been wiped off.


----------



## running in the red (Feb 6, 2008)

Love the post!!! I would rather be with my horses then most people. My favorite dress is husbands old shirt no bra and pj shorts and old sneakers- live in then attire most days......can you tell I don't get out much? who cares the horses never complain how I look- but, boy howdy do they always look good- ribbons in the girls manes and braided. if they eat it-I've tasted it-that grosses my husband-but, that's how I found out 10 new bags of feed were bad! horses are like potatoe chips-can't have just one.........


----------



## ohmt (Feb 6, 2008)

> OK, got to thinking of one more thing.Our neighbors and those that drive by our ranch during breeding season have taken a double take when we were breeding our 31 inch stallion to our taller mares. My husband was holding the mare and I was back with my stallion. I had him sitting on my thighs and he and I were doing the mating dance together. My husband got to laughing so hard he could barely contain himself. My stallion was enjoying the ride and by gosh we got the job done. We both needed a cigarette.......


I LOVE this! Hilarious.

--We live on 20 acres but RIGHT next to a major Highway...one of our stallion pens is also right next to the highway....many drivers have gotten a few shows during the breeding seasons.

--I LOVE foals and kissing their soft velvety little noses is one of my favorites!

--My brothers/uncle and me have had MANY horse poop fights.

--During the summer I put out a lawn chair in the mare's pasture and tan while watching the preggers.

--I don't wear makeup and you'll almost always find me in boxers, a tanktop, and big mud boots during the summer...winter I look like an eskimo (It's cold way up here!)

--I am also caught quite often peeking under mares tails.

--A few years ago during breeding time (between 10 am and 11 am), I had just bred a mare to a little bouncy and very vocal stallion named Sandune....after he was done I was bringing a mare to another stallion and had to pass Sandune's pen-he SQUEELED and YELLED and bounced all over and I said "Oh put it away, you already got some". I heard quite a bit of giggling and looked up to find that I had forgotten all about the roofers up on the house. They thought it was quite funny and one even slipped a little.

--I LOVE the smell of horses. It's by far the best scent there is.

--I have papers scattered EVERYWHERE with foals names that I conjure up and write down so I don't forget. One of these days I should put them all together...

--I don't wear shoes in the summer...Grandma makes me hose off my feet before I'm allowed to go in the living room.

--I use the house towels for foaling towels.

I'll think of more!

--


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]This is such a fun thread!!!!




Thought of one more thing.....I confess I have tried things I have read on this forum I never would have normally done....Like tasting the mares milk....someone mentioned how the taste changes the closer they get to foaling....haha Never thought I would try that.....



Sometimes my husband wanders what I am doing, and I say well I read this on lil beginnings so I thought I would try it!haha



Some of the things I have read and tried are awesome ideas, and a few, well, let's just say I won't try some of that stuff again!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Dairygirl (Feb 6, 2008)

God I feel so normal. LOL. Thanks so much for this. I thought I was strange until now. LOL.

















I do all the same things!


----------



## susanne (Feb 6, 2008)

These are so funny I almost choked...I'm just lucky Ij had finished my coffee already!

Laura and Syndi, you're killing me...

Okay...mine...Keep in mind I'm a hopeless dork...

Brushes, shampoo, scissors are interchangeable for horses and people...I have noticed that close to shows Keith hides his beard trimmer...

One of the few items that are not shared are thermometers. They are the same brand, though, so I wrote ANIMALS in sharpie. Then one day I was so sick and took my temp...then pleaded with Keith "PLEASE tell me this doesn't say ANIMALS!" Whew...

I often find myself telling horse and dog stories, THEN consider whether it is situationally appropriate. I've

been known to get telling horse stories to my business clients and notice them start to turn a bit green...oh well, they might as well know right up front that I'm a bit different!

One person I don't need to worry about is my mother-in-law. Back when Mingus was a stallion and before I had formed my opinions on selective breeding, I let a friend bring her mare over to breed to him. They put on quite a show, and my MIL took photos...

Keith considers it his duty to clean "rattlesnake skin" off of the boys members. Whenever one of them drops, Keith has to run over and pick it off...even if we're having a picnic...

On the other hand, he always remembers to remind me to pick the hay and horsehair off of my clothes and check my shoes before we go anywhere...

At horse shows, I'm so wrapped up in getting my horse ready that I barely remember to change, and seem never to remember to brush my hair....


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Feb 6, 2008)

ummm. well i hope my mom doesn't see this. XD ill go anyway.

~ when she wasn't looking me and my bff jumped on perfect for only like a min (total) and we never told her, but she saw my bff riding him and asked y she was on him and i said idk. : P

~ when i go to the 4h barn (goats, sheep, chickens, rabbits, perfect and cows) on hot days i wear flip flops and i usually wear then when i clean out the pens too.

~ Along w/ the flip flop thing, i got steped on by my cow lucy (she was very hyper that day) and i think she broke my toe but i still wear flip flops the da barn.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, I'll try and play along. Some of these are just hilarious and a lot of them I can relate to!

~ I agree with most, I will pee or change in a stall at a horse show or a trailer and not think twice about it.

~ Both of my horses put their noses up for kisses if you ask them. (I just wish I could do that in the arena as my stallion likes to stretch his neck out so pretty for kisses, but I think the judges would look at me funny if I kept giving him kisses on the nose during a halter class!)





~ Like most of you, I actually love to do stalls and don't think twice about touching anything that others may think is gross if is off or on one of my horses.

~ I used to work for a vet and had a tougher stomach in surgery then any of guys my vet had working for him, but if it is one of my animals that is injured I have to be careful not to get dizzy with worry and actually had to go outside and wait when my boyfriends dog had to get stitches!

~ Once, when I was a teenager, I decided to get on the horse I leased while he was turned loose in the arena bareback, with no halter or bridle to guide him (Mind you his owner was outside the barn doing the rutine worming on some other horses). We walked and trotted and he ended up breaking into a canter and I didn't think I was going to get him to stop! Luckily after two laps I got him guided with my hands and legs into a corner where he stopped, and I, a little shakey slid off his back. It was a thrilling experience, but a careless one at that! OH!

I think that is all I have to share that I can think of!


----------



## ruffian (Feb 6, 2008)

> I told him that REO could tell a mare in heat and I wanted to see if I could. He was actually relieved to hear THAT.


 I can tell a mare is in heat from 30 feet away by scent.
I went to a horse show the weekend following my Dad's funeral because I knew my Mini friends would understand.


----------



## REO (Feb 6, 2008)

Me too Dana. But once in a while there'll be a group of mares standing together, none looking at the stallion, but gotta I find out which one is being stinky. (ummm I mean extra stinky!)





That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## minih (Feb 6, 2008)

> At horse shows, I'm so wrapped up in getting my horse ready that I barely remember to change, and seem never to remember to brush my hair....


Susannes sentence from above reminded me of something else. When at a horse show I am the groom, and my daughter shows... so I am forever running around gooping gel, rag to wipe boots and hoofs, etc, etc, etc and before they go in the ring I spraaaaay the fly spray. Well I also wear hairspray



and a good friend of mine, Linda Killion, has on more than one occasion picked a dead fly out of my hair. OH! Every show I get shavings picked out of my hair by someone


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 6, 2008)

ohmt said:


> --I have papers scattered EVERYWHERE with foals names that I conjure up and write down so I don't forget. One of these days I should put them all together...


Hahaha SAME!! OH!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2008)

OH I thought of another one! I often find myself very hungry around feed time, and I always catch myself thinking how good the grain and beet pulp smell. I've even gone so far as trying beet pulp! It was disgusting, but I still catch myself with those same thoughts. Also, I've tried every kind of treat I've given any of my horses past and present. I just feel like if they like them so much, they can't be THAT bad. Some of them actually turned out to be quite tasty...I LOVE molasses treats LOL


----------



## Kitty (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm thinking we have alot of family that is related and we didn't know it








I have always been a horse nut. I ran around with wet marks on my pants from bare back riding all the time and people would stare at me and then back away as the perfume hit them. I would just smile





I have made horse treats and fed them to people at work to see if they liked them but didn't tell them what it was until the end of the day when they were all gone, heck I don't want to try them on my horses first - what if they didn't like them





My daughters favorite pasttime is carrying around and sleeping with the foals. She will bring them in and give them baths and "make them smell good" with body sprays. And any hair ribbons that are handy. Needless to say we go thru alot of hygiene products and hair ribbons.

And I thought this was gross but it was a very good idea. If you have a foal die during birth put it in a garbage bag and feel until you know what you are feeling. I know many a lay person that would pass out doing it. But it has saved me a few foals now. My vets idea. What a smart man.

Odor. What odor. I think after a week of wearing the same barn clothes they stiffen just perfect for putting them on easily and repel visitors.

I don't want to be on Mare Stare because I would end up mooning half the world because I forgot about the cam. Sometimes those clothes don't go on fast enough and a dead run prevents putting on more.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 6, 2008)

Geeze it is SO nice to know that I am NORMAL - I will print all these out for my hubby to run thru to prove that I haven't lost it!

I do have a couple that are special to me, here goes:

#1

I had a mare (Dancing in Diamonds, Erica) that was really close to foaling so had Rori come over to watch since I had to go to work for a very important breakfast meeting with my boss and some factory bigwigs - at a really, really fancy tennis club. When Rori arrived (with her newborn people baby) I was dressed in a really nice silk suit (yep, heels too) but had to show her thru the barn and introduce her to all the mares and give her the update on Diamond. Needlesstosay, Diamond decided it was time to foal - soooo, I stripped right there in the barn and delivered the foal (yes, of course I got soaked!) and then turned the mare & foal over to Rori to take care of. I did manage to rinse off with the barn hose, and made it to the breakfast meeting on time -- but I do admit that I definately had the smell of amniotic fluid wafting from every pore - and that is a smell that just doesn't go away very fast! Got a few interesting looks








& #2 - probably the best

I have had the sad misfortune to have lost a couple of foals at 55 & 70 days, and since I think that preserving them is valuable I had one of them in the freezer in a cereal bowl and another in the fridge in a little jar of alcohol or something similar. Now normally I don't let ANYONE open my fridge - but during one of our famous margarita parties I had people opening both the fridee and the freezer -- needlesstosay, there was a lot of screaming going on. Didn't bother me at all - kept the little bodies there until I could give them to the clinic to keep and they use them for education purposes with their new interns (glad I could help



)

Stac


----------



## Devon (Feb 7, 2008)

MountainMeadows said:


> Geeze it is SO nice to know that I am NORMAL - I will print all these out for my hubby to run thru to prove that I haven't lost it!
> 
> I do have a couple that are special to me, here goes:
> 
> ...



AHAHA OH!





Good Stories LOL.


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Feb 7, 2008)

Phew! I guess I can consider myself somewhat normal... I always get worried that im the only one out there thats like that!

- I too LOVE the smell of horse... When my new barn first had horses in it I would leave a little pile of poop and bedding in the isle to try to get the barn to smell like horse faster.

- I like mucking out stalls!

- I work at a pet clinic and dont find much disgusting. Ive been caught eating food while looking under the microscope at poop samples or while watching a cool surgery. But if people come in and they are even sniffling with a cold I wash my hands and feel the need to sanitize myself immediately.

- When we have had cesarians on dogs and cats, sometimes the bulb thing to clear the airways doesnt work well as it doesnt seal. We have found you can get a better seal sucking it out yourself - tastes kind of gross but when you see a pup or kitten taking its first breath and squawking at you it doesnt matter and you get ready for the next one! Then I forget to brush my teeth because its usually around midnight when I get home.

Alright theres my confessions... lol!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 7, 2008)

I forgot to add something... but its not horse related. One time I cut my great dane's toe nails with my husband's toe nail clippers... of course I never told him!

Robin


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 7, 2008)

Good to know I'm not alone! Here are a few, I might add more later-

~I can't clean my room no matter how long I stay in there, but my barn is pretty darn clean in minutes if something's out of place.

~I honestly can't remember the last time I bought something for myself.....last thing I paid for were horse treats and 2 fancy, bright barn halters.

~I wear flip-flops (if anything) in the summer, mucking out stalls, and then will wear those same flip-slops to the store. My mother doesn't let me bring them inside, they tend to smell ripe after a while!

~I'll spend hours clipping one of my horses, making them look nice, and ten minutes taking a shower afterwards.

~My horses own more hair products than I do, and sometimes I end up using them.

~I'll sit in the barn or paddock for hours with my girls.

~I'm guilty of giving tons of kisses, treats are ALWAYS in my pockets, I don't mind cleaning the girls if they need it, I don't mind cleaning stalls.

~My horses are in better shape than I am.

There are probably a few more as well.



This is a great post!


----------



## Margaret (Feb 7, 2008)

I have hay in all of my coat pockets, and even in my purse.. I often have to weed out the hay from my change when I am paying for something..

Often I will clip a horse down for photos and not clean up before pictures, because I dont want the horses to get messed up.





My husband just found a load of beet pulp pellets in his coat pockets, and wondered what it was..lol

He calls my mini van "the hay wagon!"


----------



## Frankie (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd have to say that many of mine are the same.

But the biggest one for me would be,,,,,,if I am sick or just not feeling well, I will always get to the barn to feed, but those in the house are on their own.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 7, 2008)

I did think of another one!

~ I trim my fiance's hair with my horse clippers! He knows it and doesn't care! Half of his friends ask me if I can do theirs as well!


----------



## wantminimore (Feb 7, 2008)

These confessions are great





I've used my boyfriends beard trimmer (before I got my own clippers) on a horse.

Before we had a truck and I only had a couple of horses I used to get hay in my car.

I talk to the horses all the time.

My pockets have screws, hay and horse treats in them.

On most weekends I do the morning feeding in my PJs and in the summer I wear my muck boots with shorts (I get some funny remarks about my outfit).

Leslie


----------



## Leeana (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay i can share one more ..

When ever i grain the horses i always taste the grain. I always pop a few peices in my mouth, it actually tastes good



. Strategy tastes pretty good



.

I'm still alive


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh gosh, I should print some of these to give to my non-horsey friends. I have one that brings a bottle of body spray along and sprays my shoes whenever we're going out. It's true--everything I own will eventually be worn to the barn. In bad weather, I go straight from work to the barn, heels and all. In the summer at least I can keep a pair of shorts, t-shirt, and shoes in the tack room, but unless I forget and wear them home, it might be days or even weeks before they're washed.

I often wash my hair while bathing a horse.

I once came out to the barn to find a foal standing in the rain, and right in front of an incredulous friend stripped off my sweater to wrap the baby in...Unfortunately for once I had taken my barn clothes home to wash, and had to drive home in my bra. Needless to say, I was sitting very low in the seat.

I have also tasted everything the horses eat. I was caught licking a salt block once...

I have had my cell phone stolen by playful horses.

I have walked the pasture at night with a flashlight looking for same said cell phone.

I sing to the horses. And I'm not talking about a favorite song or a lullabye--I make up full-blown, off-key musicals complete with a little bit of dancing while I'm feeding and working in the barn.

I have stepped on a rake handle and been biffed in the face, just like in the cartoons.


----------



## running in the red (Feb 7, 2008)

when I do the finale check at night I ask all of my horses to listen and say prayers to God we me........we ask him to watch over the mares and comming foals.........and all other pets on the ranch........


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2008)

Every time I see a truckload of hay going by, I stare intently at it to see how nice it is, and if it's really nice I invariably say "Mmmmm, hay!!" with a wistful, hay-envy tone (even though I have a shed full of wonderful hay at home). I *may* salivate too, but you'd have to ask my husband, as I wouldn't really know.


----------



## Sandy S. (Feb 7, 2008)

OH! I resemble all these remarks.

I regularly have people at work in the morning picking out hay in my hair, even though I brush it before coming in, just never can get it out of my hair, bra, underwear. Thank goodness they don't know that.

My husband and I always view a nice green yard with dandelions as Wow the horses would love that. We like to grow dandelions where as most our friends and co-workers spend more time trying to kill their dandelions.

I have been know to stop two days in a row at a house that picked up a bale of hay that was dropped and put it by their garage to see if it was ours. I knew it was but wouldn't take it without asking. Then had to argue a little with the lady of the house about it was not straw to put on her garden, it was expensive hay, $5.00 for the bale. Finally she asked her hubby and he said yes he had picked up a bale of hay on the road. My husband said he couldn't believe I did that.

If someone asks what I want as a present answer is always something horsey, for Valentines one year from hubby we brought home a scrawny little mini donk in our van, next year for valentines day we adopted two little dwarfs "The Shortcakes". The following year we didn't get a horse but a puppy. This year, well I think we are at our limit, but came close to bringing home a full size paint stallion, had to walk away even though I didn't want to, just no where to put him. We go to a sale barn almost every Saturday to try and get hay and I try not to go in and look at the poor horses anymore, breaks my heart and they seem to cry out to please take them home. Sometimes they only go for $25 and then it is really hard.

MMM have went to pay for groceries and new I had change in my pockets and when I pulled it out, hay particles, a horse treat and a syringe all came out, talk about looks.

I regularly hunt for after holiday sales to see what they would have for horses. xLarge christmas dog sweaters make really nice foal sweaters. Red Christmas bows to decorate halters for parades, holiday baby booties for small hooves.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 7, 2008)

What I'm finding the funniest, are the posters who have returned a 2nd or even 3rd time to confess even more! LOL

Keep 'em coming


----------



## dangerranger (Feb 7, 2008)

I teach sking and snowboarding and to get the kids to speed up I cluck at them. its usaly just the little girls that notice! I have also had to explain used needles in my truck. and I have picked up strange green marbles out of the hay in very cold weather , only to find out later that chicken poop melts in your coat pocket! DR.


----------



## REO (Feb 7, 2008)

They melt in your pockets, not in your hands!





That's too funny DR!


----------



## funnyfarmnorth (Feb 7, 2008)

This is like looking in a mirror. Perhaps my son is right when he says all horse people are slightly nuts!

I plow the 1/2 acre pasture around the barn so my babies don't have to wade through deep snow. I tell my kids it's for safety in case of a fire. My horsey kids all have stockings with their names at Christmas. When I was 7 or 8 I loved the smell of horses so much I tried to make a horse perfume for when I wasn't around them. I filled a little bottle with hay,grain,grass,horse hair,water and yes a little poop. It didn't smell much like horses and after a week it smelled horrid.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh this is WONDERFUL!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 7, 2008)

My nearest and dearest are going to think I'm posting under multiple names! Treats in my pockets, hay everywhere, so what else is new? About the only place my muck boots (current pair are bright pink!) haven't been is our church, and even that is a near miss.





When I was a preschooler (about a century or so ago!!) my parents took me to a fair. I was afraid of the merry-go-round, but not the pony ride!

I, too, am a bit intimidated by "bigs," and am most comfortable around minis.

Shavings and hay make me sneeze something awful, but add a little horse poo, and I'm in heaven (ahh-CHOO!)

I'm boarding my friend's mini for free just for the fun of having her around to play with.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, I'll give.

I skipped my cousin's wedding to go to a horse show. Still haven't heard the end of that one!





Can't pee anywhere but a potty, I have terrible aim!





When I was at Meredith Manor, a horse had died and the vet came to necropsy her. I had never seen one, really wanted to, but oh boy, there were donuts for breakfast, and they always went fast. So, what to do, what to do? Got my donuts, jelly filled no less, then went to watch the necropsy and eat my donuts! Really grossed out some people, but I got to see a horse's innards. It was really interesting!


----------



## maplegum (Feb 7, 2008)

funnyfarmnorth said:


> This is like looking in a mirror. Perhaps my son is right when he says all horse people are slightly nuts!
> 
> I plow the 1/2 acre pasture around the barn so my babies don't have to wade through deep snow. I tell my kids it's for safety in case of a fire. My horsey kids all have stockings with their names at Christmas. When I was 7 or 8 I loved the smell of horses so much I tried to make a horse perfume for when I wasn't around them. I filled a little bottle with hay,grain,grass,horse hair,water and yes a little poop. It didn't smell much like horses and after a week it smelled horrid.


Hahahahaha, that is one of the funniest things so far! I can't even begin to imagine how bad that smelt!





Keep 'em coming people.


----------



## wpsellwood (Feb 7, 2008)

Ive showered on a wash rack before. It had hot and cold water of course. I use my husbands fancy new roto tiller to keep my round pen nice and soft. Of course all of the above at one time or another


----------



## BAER CREEK (Feb 7, 2008)

Whenever my kids or hubby is sick, not feeling well I tell them to go to bed and sleep it off. I don't really do much for them, or listen to their ailments.



Don't have time withall the chores and play time I do outside. BUT, if anyone of the animals feels poorly I hook the trailer up and off to the vet we go fast as lightning. I can't let the minis suffer for a tiny minute





The other thing is my husband wants to know when I will start dressing like I did (30 years ago) when we met. All he sees is my "pasture" clothes. What's wrong with that? Seems like most of you have the same attire.


----------



## REO (Feb 7, 2008)

I "shave" my horses' legs more often than I shave my own!


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh man, ok, I have to say that I can relate to ALL of it!!! LOL!

There were things here I probably would have not said out loud thinking I was the only one who was doing that.

Nothing about horse poo bothers me, whether it's checking after worming, walking barefoot through the yard or pasture, or anything else.

Yep, have peed in a stall or the trailer (but same thing, can't stand it if the bathroom is not spotless)

Have worked on branding cattle all day (my job was castrating and ear marking) and with hands and arms covered in blood, cow sh** and hair that has dried on, will roast the 'oysters' on a piece of baling wire over the branding fire and eat them, by hand of course, when they are done, off of the wire, like roasted marshmellows.

Have to admit I have been outside in just about any kind of attire imaginable, or none at all, depending on the situation.

To this day, as I am leaving for work, MUST double check to make sure I did really brush my hair and that I really am fully clothed.

And had to laugh about the comments of hay in the hair (at work), but most of all the hay in ALL the pockets and have wondered HOW that would ever be explained if need be!

It is so wonderful to know that either I am 'normal' or we ALL need to be locked up!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 7, 2008)

REO said:


> I "shave" my horses' legs more often than I shave my own!


OMG! Me too!! How horrible is that?


----------



## Leeana (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh god, one more lol.

My mom used my little wahl arco clippers that i use to detail the horses faces, to give my dad a hair cut.

Horse manure doesnt bother me either, as long as its the little hard apples and not the mushy wet new stuff lol.

Leeana


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Feb 7, 2008)

The more I read the more I see myself.




More, More!!


----------



## mini1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay, here's one more. I honestly have only ever told my sister about this and she about croaked.

One day I decided I wanted an "all over" tan and thought it would be fun to sun bathe naked. So I went to the pasture which was about a 1/2 mile from the house and the house is a 1/2 mile off the road. I was far enough away that I would hear anyone coming long before they got to me and would have time to get clothed quickly (there was only one way into the pasture). Well as I am laying there face up, eyes closed, I hear a hum that get's louder. I open my eyes and look up directly into the window of a low flying airplane that is banking to circle around. I can still see the look on that guys face, mouth hanging open, eyes huge. He was as surprised as I was. Anyway, I got up got dressed and that is the last time I felt the need to tan naked.


----------



## Jaxjag2000 (Feb 7, 2008)

These are so funny.

I LOVE to clean stalls and groom horses. It's the most relaxing thing in the world. My husband doesn't understand why. More for me!!

One time we were breeding a small stallion to a tall mare. He just couldn't reach. So my mom stands behind the stallion to try to help pick him up to help him reach. Needless to say, it was a pretty bad show the neighbors got while walking by...

I've not had enough time between classes and had to strip down and change out in the parking lot just outside the ring!!!


----------



## Naira3284 (Feb 8, 2008)

my boyfriend thinks Im crazy cuz im sitting at the computer laughing my butt off.

Im soo glad im not the only one. ok I have a couple





-on the realy hot days a have been caught (more than once) wearing nothing but my bikini and knee high

muck boots, cleaning the barn or washing the horses. while dancing to my blaring music



(for some reason people never look at me the same after that)

-I'v been known to have to pick the poop from between my toes before I came in the house.

I dont like shoes





-I have also tasted everything my horses eat, yes I licked the salt block





-I have had many poop fights with my mom and sister.

-nothing that comes out of a horse grosses me out.

-I also would reather pee in a stall than a people potty(people are grosse!)

-I have had a foals whole nose in my mouth(had to revive her, born not breathing)

-have deliverd puppies and ate pizza at the same time.

-I have set my sandwich on top of a horse, but cant eat the food if it tuches the table at a rresturant.

-I use to share rootbeer with my guelding, he knew how to drink out of both a bottle and can!! RIP Fyfy

-I share most of my food with my horses, Olie is realy good at licking ice cream





Im sure ill come up with more. lol


----------



## susanne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm famous for creating multiple nicknames for everyone...I think Keith understood it all when he heard me using one of his cutesy-wutesy nicknames for one of the horses...now he willingly shares all of my nam,es for him with the animals.

The hallway in our "tin cabin" is too narrow for two adults to pass. I've caught myself saying "Whoa" and "Back" to him in the exact no-nonsense tone I use for the horses...

When I was little, if another kid didn't like horses I had no use for them...they couldn't be my friend. One of my best friends, Abby, and I would stop by the neighboring farm after Brownies to lick the salt block...better than anything at our meeting! Of course, I won the dare above all dares by eating a snakeskin!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 8, 2008)

Suzzane









- how MUCH snakeskin did you eat! Boy that one beats all!

Giving me the heebie jeebies Gal-Pal ! ! !

Stac

I am going to have nightmares about this one, I can almost guarantee it ! OH!


----------



## minih (Feb 8, 2008)

Ugh, that snake story was too much, one I can not relate to



Count me in the nightmares too.

Only good snake is a dead snake, and not for eating. We came back from vacation summer before last and I was out in the barn cleaning up a stall and moved a pile over to the poop cart and under the pile was a small red and yellow snake!



Darn thing wasn't more than 6-8 inches and it took off after me! My husband thinks it's a good thing I don't get mad at him in the barn because I started hollering and slamming it with the poop picker. Killed it dead. Ugh, ugly little thing.


----------



## quaters (Feb 12, 2008)

This is great. LOL. No wonder people who donot have much to do with horses look at us like we are from another planet.

Well, here goes with my "confessions"

-I still like to lick the salt blocks every now and then

-My favorite horse and I have been known to share food and drinks

-I buy groceries for the horses (breads, crackers, peppermints, etc) when our pantry is running low

-I have a hard time sleeping and have been found in the morning curled up with my horse in his stall





- I have been pulled over for speeding on the way home from TSC with a few syringes and needles on the passenger seat

- I have had alfalfa leaves stuck in my teeth from chewing on a stem. Needless to say, that picture is interesting

-My fiance decided to pay me a suprise visit, he found me out in the barn with the horses. I was cleaning sheaths. He walked up behind me while I was bent over with a weenie in one hand and the other hand covered in goop. We had only been dating for a few weeks at the time and he had never been around horses except the one time he had come over before. So you can probably imagine the look of disgust on his face. Especially when he turned around and walked off. Of course I went after him and didn't think about it when I used my goop covered hand to grab his arm. OH! Thankfully after 45 minutes of explaning and a call to the vet for them to explain he understood what was going on. (really when I think about it, i'm suprised we are still together. he's such a trooper to put up with me, lord knows i wouldn't put up with me, lol)

And finally....My bathroom window is straight across from one of the pens. And after getting out of the shower I looked out to see one of my guys caught in the fence. I threw on a shirt and ran outside to free him. While I was doing this several cars went by and a few beeped. After being outside for a few minutes I realized the shirt I had on only went to mid butt and I had nothing else on.



OH!

:stupid


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 12, 2008)

I forgot about the vet call stuff!





Let's just say that during any emergency vet call: What happens in the barn - STAYS in the barn! There is no room for modesty and sometimes in the emergency moment our hands end up on anatomy that ISN'T horse! Not to mention the "show" you put on with your clothing or lack thereof





Nuff said OH!

Stac


----------



## Tenltraining (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay, I have to tell on myself too! I was at a show last year coming out of the arena. Someone said "you forgot to shave" and they were laughing. At first I wasnt sure what they thought was so funny until I looked down. I had used a hairy thing to get my horses ears up, I had inadvertantly put it in my waistline of my pants, and you could see the hair coming out of the top of my pants, I had put it too far up front, I bet that one had some people talking, hair coming out in tufts everwhere, LOL!!! That horse sure showed well though, won too!!!Hahaha!

Another time, my class was coming up quickly, so I just changed in the feed room stall at the show and wouldnt you know some man walked up right as I was pulling my pants up, he was red in the face for a few hours!! I told him it only cost a quarter for the peep show, just kidding him, trying to laugh off my embarassment, he was gone a couple of hours after that, LOL! ( He really didnt see much but embarassed himself horribly)

Another time, was using one of my stalls for a restroom, not time to run to the house, and as I was standing back up, the vet was walking right up to the stall, whew, that was close, didnt know he had arrived at the farm, barely got out of that one, although I think we were both a little embarassed, LOL!

I was cleaning a stallions sheath and his equiptment one day and thought no one was around as my son and his friends were only about ten years old and I thought they were up at the house. I looked up and one of his friends was standing there, with his mouth wide open, I could see the huge whites of his eyes and he was speechless. I could tell he was shocked! I just laughed it off and said they need cleaning sometime too. I think he was embarassed for a year or two.

Nothing much bothers me either at the barn, I work there so much, Ive probably inhaled tons of horse hair from clipping numerous horses for each show for so many years! I go to the grocery store or drug store smelling like a horse, stains and all sometimes. What smell, I dont notice anything!!

I guess we all love the horsey smells. I am thrilled more than the horses when our hay comes in, I love the smell of good fresh hay and am comforted on how the horses will enjoy it so much!!!

I love to sit and listen to barn sounds, the horses eating and munching contently, the sound of rain on the barn roof, and watching the babies run and play, those are some of the best things in life!!! Laura


----------



## Leeana (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh i forgot about the salt blocks OH!. Yes, i always taste the salk blocks lol. My friends and I go to TSC and you can always find me over by the salt blocks licking my finger and tasteing the salt blocks



.

I have also washed my hair at the same time im washing the horses if its hot and im all sweaty from working them. Normaly i just hose off at that time too



.

Cleaning the sheaths doesnt bother me, i do it 2x a year



. Anyway, from time to time i might pick at the crusty stuff on "it" when its getting near to time to clean. I have some kind of obsession with kicking at things.

Also on the young colts i am always feeling and searching for the "berries" to drop. I normally just walk up and raise the tail and feel if anything has dropped yet. I do it anywhere, in the barn or out in the pasture where onlooking nabors can see. Doesnt really bother me.

LOL one last one



. Year before last at the Ohio World Show Kays son Kyle was ambasidor (spelling?) and he had to wear this hot suite around. Well kay and fran were off somewhere and Kyle went into the tack stall to change (I find this out in a moment lol), anyway, i figured kay or fran had thrown my purse into the tack stall and i was going to drive into town so i look inside and there is Kyle changing LOL. But, my purse was in the tack stall lol.





I will think of more ....


----------



## Katiean (Feb 12, 2008)

I replied earlier but I thought of another one. Every morning and every and every night my horses feed is prepared in my kitchen. My brother (who lives with me) will come in and has a fit about it. He yells "How long is this stuff going to be in here" (I am soaking my beet pulp). I just tell him when it is ready I will take it out to the horses.


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Feb 12, 2008)

Love reading all the posts





Every one of my coats has either- horse hay, dog treats or double end snaps in them often making thier way into the clothes washer and getting all over everything.

I have parrots and have been know to go into public with bird poop on my shoulder (unknowingly but that still doesn't remind me to check every time).

I've gone to parent teacher meetings right after taking care of horses to find bits of broken glass I've picked up in my pockets and hay in my hair.

Found a chicken egg I put in my glove compartment for safe keeping till I got home that I forgot about but found a week and a half later.

Forgot to change my barn boots and went to the store with people giving me a funny look in the line behind me.

I have horse stuff ALL OVER my house! I have a saddle on the side table in the kitchen, bits in the living room, harnesses and misc in our extra room, Part of a cart in my bird room, lead ropes in the bathroom, two tack trunks in my extra bedroom





I've been known to run out barefoot to the barn.

I try to keep my "horse jackets" in the bathroom but occationally I forget and hang it in the living room which is over the heater- very soon the fragrance of horse is the strongest smell in the house.

Left a syringe on my dashboard of my truck while parked at my daughters school (luckily only for lunch/recess duty!).

Any since I live in the center of town with neighbors on all sides with houses that overlook by paddocks they have gotten used to: hearing me talk to the horses and now my "chickers" (chickens) as I talk to them all the time, that I am not a pervert always sticking my hands between hind legs of horses (checking for pregnancy or to see if a colt has dropped, checking a bag ect), not trying to connect telepathically with the horses because I lean my head on thier sides and back (to listen for gut sounds) and they have all got used to "the nature of breeding horses" even if I have to help!





Not so shocking but more funny than anything!

Tammie


----------



## TTF (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL, this is the best!



Keep coming back to it, and finally decided to post, I can't help myself anymore.

Lets see, I have dozed off in a messy stall waiting for a mare to foal. Head in it and everything.

I have a 4 1/2 pound papillon who thinks he's a big, hefty farm dog.

I've made a small "fort" in the hay shed, even though I'm slightly allergic (like that ever stops me).

Lesson learned: Bad idea to wear flip flops while washing a horse. Got stepped on last summer at Regionals and now have a big icky, multi-colored bruise under my toenail that my mom thinks may be permanent. OH! Oh well.

My friends have picked hay out of my hair once I get to school.

The horses are usually in better shape than I am, the exception being post-show season where they're just the dorky, hairy yaks I happen to love to pieces.


----------



## Katiean (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh yeh, my show cart is in my bed room. I don't want it to get ruined outside.


----------



## txshell (Feb 12, 2008)

I had to come out of lurking staus for this one. lol I can so identify will all the post on here. Here are some I thought of.

My kids were treated as much or more by the vet than their regular doctor (cheaper too!). They were kept in ex-pens as toddlers at dog shows and horse shows more than the dogs.

One of the most embarassing moments for my kids as teenagers was going to the grocery store with me only to see half way through the store that I had left the Preparation H I used on the horses earlier was still in my back pocket.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 12, 2008)

I sneak pieces of shredded beet pulp from my horse's feed ...for some reason the nice big chunks of beet pulp in Triple Crown Senior are yummy!!

I like to ride around in my vehicles with my tack hanging from the hooks just to get the leathery smell going in there. (That's my air freshner.)

You can see me and my horse at a quiet moment away from everyone at a show...thats my time to whisper in his/her ear and pow-wow.

Found out the hard way about clearing the pastures/corrals during the cold weather. Was out there on my tractor mulching poop and all of a sudden there are these projectiles pelleting me....



...here I am looking all around wondering who is throwing rocks at me....embarassing to find out it was the frozen poop flying up and smacking me. Needless to say I made a hasty retreat...exit stage left......until the ground thaws out.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 12, 2008)

RockRiverTiff said:


> I have had my cell phone stolen by playful horses.
> I have walked the pasture at night with a flashlight looking for same said cell phone.
> 
> I sing to the horses. And I'm not talking about a favorite song or a lullabye--I make up full-blown, off-key musicals complete with a little bit of dancing while I'm feeding and working in the barn.
> ...


Ditto! Except usually I'm using the cell phone AS a flashlight while I look for lost gloves, halters, whips, or whatever else Kody ran off with.

Leia


----------



## wantminimore (Feb 12, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Have worked on branding cattle all day (my job was castrating and ear marking) and with hands and arms covered in blood, cow sh** and hair that has dried on, will roast the 'oysters' on a piece of baling wire over the branding fire and eat them, by hand of course, when they are done, off of the wire, like roasted marshmellows.



HGFarm, The above must be normal LOLOL, i'm surprised that nobody said anything about it!!! It took me a minute with the "oyster" part even though i've heard of it before.











txshell said:


> One of the most embarassing moments for my kids as teenagers was going to the grocery store with me only to see half way through the store that I had left the Preparation H I used on the horses earlier was still in my back pocket.


This is soooo funny, I can imagine the looks you must of got.


----------



## TripleDstables (Feb 12, 2008)

I am comfortable with everything horse... And, these things are only weird to non-horse people!





I've skipped school to stay out in my barn all day.

I rather clean my barn than my room

I don't mind that horsey smell that clings to all of my clothes

I'm often looked at funny/called down to the office for hay in my pockets...

genetics fascinate me more than boys at the moment. (For a 15 year old girl, that pretty weird at my school)

I often can't sleep because I'm thinking about my horses' futures.

I run out to my barn in the middle of the night sometimes, just to tuck everyone in one last time

I don't mind sleeping in my barn.

I nod when people ask me if I was raised in a barn.

My barn stays cleaner than my house.

All of the cars have a perma-poo smell.

Horse shows are my guilty pleasure.



The drama, the disciplines, the hard work...





I go to town in my carhartt jacket, gloves, muck boots, neon orange hat, and jeans quite often.

I love being out in the barn barefoot... no matter what mom says.

I'll stop here, because the list goes on... and, I pretty much share the same things with everyone else!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay one last one





I make that "kissing" noise for EVERYTHING. When i talk to people, when i walk to the dog, when im trying to get someones attention. That kissing sound you make as the "trot" signal.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been known to tell my dogs to whoa!

People too. OH!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 13, 2008)

I love everybodies replies! These are great!

Thought of a couple more.





I just got vaccines for my mare the other day, and hadn't made it out to give them to her that day, so naturally they are in the butter holder in the door of the fridge! Fiance saw them and started freaking out. What's the big deal????

I also prefer to wear my tan pants to work so I can wear my brown cowboy boots instead of dress shoes. One day, I went home for lunch from work and when I left I naturally put my brown boots on. I didn't notice until after I got back into work that I was wearing my black slacks that day! Good thing no one looks at me feet anyway!


----------



## Suzie (Feb 13, 2008)

ontherisefarm said:


> I can totally relate to everything said on here... I would rather shop for tack than stuff for myself or family.Would much rather clean the barn than my house. I much prefer the company of my horses to people. etc. etc. etc.




Ditto on all the above. I have holey clothes and crappy shoes because I spend all my extra money on horse stuff or horses.....

We had company over (my cousin) and I had to apologize because we have no furniture in the house but lots of chairs in the barn....we never entertain in the house-always the barn. We ended up sitting at my dinner table to visit. Now that is sad.


----------

